# Route 66



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

ANy suggested stops on route 66?
I will driving it in about week
any slot car shops on the way?

Nice thing is no kids
a couple of sons will be staying at my place and watching the dog


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Sounds like a great trip. Have some fun.


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

going to do that myself in aug./sept.
starting point for us will be flagstaff heading east and I will be watching this post for more info too!


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

My brother and I took a road trip in the late 90's out Route 66. It is very cool. In some areas, you can no longer ride on it as it has been replaced by newer roads. So, you have to check your maps to make adjustments as required. 
We rode out through Missouri (Branson is very cool). I think Route 66 catches the tip of the corner of Kansas where there is a cool bridge. We went to Albuquerque, NM where you take a ride on a mega-cool tramway (gondola) that carries you up to Sandia Peak.
In Arizona, we diverted up to Monument Valley where they have all the rock formations that look like the Road Runner/Coyote cartoons.
Then, we went to Las Vegas. We circled back home through the northern 
U.S. catching Wyoming (breathtaking view of the stars at night), Nebraska and Iowa (riverboat gambling).
Have fun!
[edit]
Oh, and we went up in the arch in St. Louis. That is really neat.


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

In St. Louis along with the Gateway Arch and that entire area - there is Drewe's Frozen Custard - concrete thick shakes! The Old Chain of Rocks Bridge on the Mississippi, Museum of Transportation and going west there would be the Meramec Caverns at Stanton, MO. If your family is into history - there is the Wilson Creek Battlefield in Springfield, MO - first major civil war battle fought west of the Mississippi.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

sweet stuff guys
thanks

we're going to hit cincy and visit my mom, then cut across to hit 66 above lincoln land. we will hit his liberary, I hear it is rally nice.

then take it to texas to visit folks. that where we head north to utah then CO.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Stop and see Angel ....at 



It's the real thing on Route 66 in Saligman Az. Not new with crap stuck to the walls searching for a past it never had. Have seat out front take a few pictures if you get to meet Angel....your in for a treat of a life time. 

Walk next door to the BarberShop if you see his Bicycle leaning against the building he's inside.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angel_Delgadillo


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Very cool picture, I'll bet back in the day they had car hops roller skating out to the rides setting under the lien to.
I live five miles off M-66 here in MI. lots of history on that old road.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

It's the "REAL" Route 66 .... Not a tourist trap 66.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I am an old fat diabetic
and your going to post pic of food joint!!!

when I come home at 500 pounds it will be your fault:wave::tongue:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

IceWater is free.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

but what about the 3 burgers and 4 shakes!! LOL
the ice water will not do much good!!

Just kidding
I will try to keep the eating semi moderate!


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

As said earlier, don't forget the tram ride to Sandia Peak in Albuquerque, and plan to have dinner at the restaurant up there. If you go earlier, there are great views all along the walking trails at the rim.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Take a peek at this....If you search Angel Delgadillo, Route 66, Historic ROUTE 66 you'll run across a lot about Angel, and a number of video's. He "IS" the reason there is as much of ROUTE 66 left. He is the Father of the Mother road. I guess you could call him the Angel of ROUTE 66.

Angel is 88 this year......go meet him while you have the chance. You'll be a better man for it.

http://www.route66giftshop.com/the-angel-of-route-66/

That got me thinking......Going drive up that way next week, to sit in his chair and get a haircut.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

great stuff guys

this great


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

I just moved to Missouri and live 100 yards off of Old Route 66. I have been touring on it locally and want to do some longer trips.
Here some links you might find helpful

http://www.wmf.org/video/introducti...reality-tour?gclid=CMGsp5fXzsYCFYgBaQodijUKbQ

http://www.historic66.com/missouri/

The second link gives a petty good turn by turn to stay on the Old Route.
Hope you enjoy your trip.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

thanks


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Be sure you are driving a convertible and have the top down as much as possible. No better way to go sightseeing...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

does it get warm enough in other states?
it seems to stay winter in NY


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

slotking said:


> does it get warm enough in other states?
> it seems to stay winter in NY


Just ask RJ, he is roasting out in the Arizona desert.


----------

